# wanted a girl for yas waterand entry



## Rahulsharmauae (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, i have ticket 2 tickets of yas waterland abu dhabi but i am single . if any girl interested text me mail .. i will share my number

thnks
Rahul

_/snip_


----------

